# Preferred Pellets



## Seajac (Jul 12, 2014)

I recently bought a RWS Diana 34 Pro Compact .177 caliber gun. I really enjoy shooting it. I have been using the Crosman Premium .177 pellets as they just happen to be the can I pickeded up at the store. I am not satsified with my groupings and alot of ??? hits. Someone mentioned that the European pellets are better made.

I am soliciting your opinions as to what is the preferred pellet for the "34". I can use all the input you can give to help me make a decision of a brand to purchase to try and get better groupings. Right now I am just shooting targets to get familiar with the completely new way for fire a rifle (artillary hold) from what I have always been taught to hold and fire a gun. It is a learning curve. I would like to be compfortable with my aim to hunt some squirrels later (I have a lot of squirrels that are destroying my bird feeders and spilling the feed all over the ground (most...hell, all, squirrel proof feeders don't work).

Thanks


----------



## 10gaOkie (Nov 1, 2009)

I tested quite a few diff 177 pellets for my two Beeman and Hatsan rifles. I have 10 to 15 yard shots at squirrels normally so I shot five shot groups off of bags at 15. The old Benjamin H-C pellet shot into one ragged hole. Of course these are no longer made. So in my search for modern ammo, I found that the Premier hollow point, Premier Destroyer, Winchester domed and RWS domed field shot quarter size groups for me. The ones that didnt work were Air Arms domed, Exact heavy domed, RWS field superpoint, RWS field hollow point, Gamo domed, Gamo Red Fire, Premier pointed. Benjamin hollow point. During my testing, I put each test pellet on my digital scale keeping things as consistant as possible. When I came across a pellet that did not weigh in the norm, I didnt use it.
My best suggestion for you is to read the reviews on Amazon about each pellet you intend to try. This doesnt always pan out but its the best guide that I know of. The Winchester pellet was a big surprise and Daisy pellets are not worth the effort shooting the largest groups along with Eunjin domed. As you can see, I havent found a pellet I am happy with.

Chris


----------

